# P-38



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

picked this up today.non import commerical 1969 P-38 walther.it has a mirror bore and in excellent cond.I knew the man that brought it back from germany (G.I.).hope to get the chance to shoot it soon.
pete


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, that thing looks cool! Sort of looks like a hybrid  Congrats!

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats there Pete. :drooling:Looks like he took real good care of it. More pictures and a range report will be great.:smt023


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice looking P38! There are a lot of post war P1s and P38s coming into the country lately. My friend Bob Simpson (Simpsons LTD) imported 1000 pistols in the last year and was selling them cheap. $195 for P1s and $225 for his P38s, most are in very good to excellent condition with a few being brand new. I picked up one of each in new condition. Buxton is writing a new book on these post war Walthers and when it comes out interest in post war P1s and P38s will surely increase.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm! Perdy gun!:drooling:

Were would a guy look for one u dim dare cheap imports?


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

well a few more pics.I have loaded up a bunch of cast loads in 9mm for the hi-power and the P-38 just haven't made it to the range yet.weather here has been terrible.twister and alot of water.
a bud from ga sent me this holster for it.pretty kool.:smt023.over on the P-38 forum a collector said it wasn't a shooter(non import P-38s I guess are rare):smt082:smt082.oh well thats not going to work.
pics for baldy.


----------



## wvb64alc (Mar 4, 2013)

Have a slightly different issue. Just picked up a 1976 Walther P1 because ... well ... just because. I've owned them before and like the way they fill the hand. This one is the Post War version, however, with some aluminum parts ... and is BONE DRY! The finish is so dry it was almost oxidized in some places. QUESTION: Aside from having this pistol reblued, does anything think a week-long bath in gun oil will redress the dryness? Or am I sighting up the wrong tree because all aluminum Walther parts are bone dry. Any hints/helps/suggestions/fairy tales/sea stories?


----------

